# open bass tournaments at berlin



## blutobass (Sep 2, 2011)

we will be having open bass tournaments at berlin on saturdays from 8-2 at dutch harbor starting this saturday 9/10. cost is $30.oo per boat.


----------



## stano (Apr 24, 2007)

Who is "We?" Does anyone fish these? What are the rules? Who runs it? More information would be great! When do they go until? Is it mostly big motors or local guys with fishing boats? I'm intersted in getting in on these but obviously need more details.


----------



## blutobass (Sep 2, 2011)

the "we" is the thursday nite tourney guys.normal tournament rules.no dead fish weighed.


----------



## stano (Apr 24, 2007)

Very cool. Are you guys open to having tournament newbies in the game? We have a respectable boat but use a cooler livewell with aerators. It works. My partner and I have fished a few but looking for a good time on Saturdays.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Fished with this group for many years. Made a lot of donations to there wallets. The group has had a few directors over the years but generally same group of guys. Think they averaged about 15-20 boats over the last few years on Thursdays. Due to work schedule couldn't donate lately sorry guys.
May try to make it out a few Saturdays this fall. How long will you guys fish? Does the trailer drop off Dutches ramp when low water?


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

BUMP

Anyone with insight know how long these saturday events will continue?
I imagine hopefully till ice!?!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well good luck today guys and dont worrie there biteing i was there yesterday and got three and was looking for eyes, if your looing for five bass for the well heres a hint dont go far,wish my day was open but its not so i will have to sit this one out,water was 64 and light stain,markfish


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Found out today that the next two weeks is a no go. Mr Berlin on the 22nd.
Fishing will continue to improve, lots of brown fish today.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

will there be one this saturday?


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Did you read my above post? or did you just see the heading and not read the thread.

Re-read my post above.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sooo your post is saying that there ISN'T one this week? haha. Do you have the details on the Mr. Berlin tournament, like start time, cost..etc...I would love to fish this tournament, have had some decent finishes on that lake this year.


----------

